# My Ammonia And Nitrite



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Checked my water last night and i found the results rather strange. Looks like 0 ammonia and high nitrites. Is this normal near the end of the cycle process? When i first saw the 0 ammonia i thought the nitrites were going to be clear as well. Also i have brackish tank setup, could this be why the kit is coming up with random results? it says for fresh and saltwater use so i thought it would be fine.

Thanks
Deaner



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Deaner said:


> Checked my water last night and i found the results rather strange. Looks like 0 ammonia and high nitrites. Is this normal near the end of the cycle process? When i first saw the 0 ammonia i thought the nitrites were going to be clear as well. Also i have brackish tank setup, could this be why the kit is coming up with random results? it says for fresh and saltwater use so i thought it would be fine.
> 
> Thanks
> Deaner
> ...


It's normal towards the end of a cycle Deaner , Just keep up on the large water changes everyday and you'll see results in a few days.
I don't think it has anything to do with the brackish water , The solution is reacting with the Ammonia and Nitrites to give you that color reaction.

How long has your tank been running this far ?


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

its been about 3 and a half weeks now, i should be doing water changes daily now??
was told to not do any water changes until cycle was complete, sorry i just forget everything about this, after being out of the hobby for 3 years or so
should i be doing deep gravel vacs or no?


----------

